# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Double hung sash hardware required

## peter_sm

I have restored our double hung sash windows and repainted. They had three different types of lifters on them. And all of the twist locks are gummed up with old paint, rusty, stiff and a couple different types also. 
I see Lockwood have some chrome ones on their site, but the lifters only come in brass, not suitable style either. They had some lifters at Bunnies, but they were as strong as Milo tin lids. 
It is an early 50's house, and we want to have era style stuff fitted. Chrome finish only. Any idea of brand, manufacturer, supplier etc in Melbourne area?

----------


## Just George

Try www.sidscolonialmaterials.com.au they might have what you are looking for and they could send it to you.

----------


## scooter

Checkout the glossy renovation rype magazines & annuals at Bunnings, there are a lot of ads for suppliers of the sort of stuff you're after. 
We have the twist locks in a Zenith brand there to, in the door lock aisle.  
Cheers..............Sean

----------


## peter_sm

Looked at the Zenith ones and they are a bit 'cheap', being just die cast metal, and cost too much for what you get. I want the original brass ones, in chrome, or I can get them chromed. 
Fitch fasteners I have found them to be called

----------


## Big Shed

Have you tried Recollections in Richmond?

----------


## scooter

Another supplier worth trying could be Brassline, better quality stuff, don't know if they do sash window hardware though.

----------


## TermiMonster

Retailers like 'handles plus', 'knobs and knockers', etc will have what you require.
TM

----------


## peter_sm

Thanks Big Shed, Recollections have the correct ones. Good price too.

----------


## peter_sm

$5 each at Recollections. The guy there said they also sell the same hardware at Early Settler furniture stores. 
Solid brass and chromed.

----------

